# Where to buy pea gravel in DC area?



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Check the phone book for industrial supply houses. Here on the Left Coast I can get a 100 lb bag of substrate for around $12-$15. And do you really want pea gravel? It's about the size of a pea and IMHO too large for a planted tank. Also check out places that sell pool filter sand. It's pretty coarse and can make a good substrate. 

As always you need to make sure that the substrate you get doesn't contain any carbonate based material.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

The Stone Store in Hanover, near BWI. Never been there but I understand they have tons (no pun intended) of stone of various type. 

-*-*-*-*
gnatster


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, Rex Grigg and gnatster.
I would like to use a layer of flourite covered by another layer of gravel (sand?). I am wondering whether the pool filter sand is too find so that it will sink into the flourite when I am rooting the plants.

BTW, where is Left Coast?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Pool filter sand is normally pretty coarse. 

Get a map of the United States. Hang it on the wall. Look at the left side. That's the left coast in more ways than one.


----------



## balasharkfreak (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Rex,

Mind divulging your secrets in regards to where you get you 100lb bag of sand for $15 on the West Coast?? 

:wink:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I find it at LaGrand Industrial Supply here in Portland. I'm sure with a few minutes work and the yellow pages you can find a similar deal in Seattle.


----------

